# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Short Video: How to Tram the Bed

## Davo

Courtesy of Hutch:

----------


## MakerTed

Interesting and Helpful.  You are awesome!

----------


## Davo

Units shipping now are adjusted with a Phillips-1 driver from above (and are spring loaded), not a hex .050" driver from below, but the process is very similar.

----------

